# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Site me i ri

## Realmadrid 2018

Nje website i rikonceptuar me gjithcka qe ju nevojitet ne aspektin e filmave , shpresoj ta vizitoni sepse dita dites do shtohen filma edhe me te papar 

https://bestmoviesws.blogspot.al/

----------

